# AOC F19 LCD Monitor



## bigrich0086

Monitor is in great shape and under month old.

Brand new they run 129.99 + tax or shipping.

Monitor will come with power cord and vga cord. I had to buy a DVI for it as it didnt come with one.

Monitor is 1368x768 and is very bright. 

Make me offer. Shipping im not sure yet but shipping will include packaging price as well. Shipping will be done with allproshipping.com through UPS to save on costs.
Monitor is on left


----------



## bigrich0086




----------



## bigrich0086

Price $95+ Shipping


----------



## bigrich0086

...


----------



## Aastii

why do i have to be in UK 

bump


----------



## bigrich0086

Aastii said:


> why do i have to be in UK
> 
> bump



So you can miss out on deals LOL


----------



## Aastii

bigrich0086 said:


> So you can miss out on deals LOL



oh just rub it in


----------



## bigrich0086

Bumping


----------



## ganzey

dang, i wish i had the money


----------



## bigrich0086

How much you got to spend. I just need this thing gone. Right now normally its running about 120 shipped but since ur closer it might be cheaper never know


----------



## ganzey

umm, i think i got like $30, lol. i bet that wouldnt even be enough to ship it.


----------



## bigrich0086

Lol. Thats close to avg shipping price.


----------



## mx344

Man, if this was a 21 inch i would be all over this, but good price.


----------



## bigrich0086

mx344 said:


> Man, if this was a 21 inch i would be all over this, but good price.



Thanks. Yea i have it just sitting here now, since i got 2 AOC 22" monitors almost 50% off at staples.com.


----------



## bomberboysk

Pretty good price on a 19" Monitor


----------



## bigrich0086

bomberboysk said:


> Pretty good price on a 19" Monitor



be better with that windows 7 LOL


----------



## bigrich0086

if interested please give me zip code as im shipping using allproshipping.com. Its ups but 30% cheaper. Ups ground is starting at $7 shipped from me to ohio.


----------



## bigrich0086

10-lb. (22x15x7) package from 48001 to 48182
Shipping Method 	Retail Rate You Save *Your Cost 	*
UPS Next Day Air 	$39.78 $11.94 *$27.84* 
UPS 2nd Day Air 	$22.09  $6.63 *$15.46 * 
UPS 3 Day Select $17.47 $5.25 *$12.22 * 
UPS Ground 	$11.33 $3.40 *$7.93*

This is jsut a sample with the cost.


----------



## voyagerfan99

OMG this would be perfect for use as a third LCD so I can watch movies more comfortably in my dorm room.

And I just happen to have a copy of Windows 7 Pro that I bought from Newegg for $99. This is so tempting.

All I'd need to complete it is a 12ft VGA cable and a cheap PCI video card.

Such a tempting offer!


----------



## bigrich0086

well give into the temptations


----------



## bigrich0086

Morning BUmp


----------



## bigrich0086

No longer need Windows 7. Just asking for the cash.

Will do 90 Plus shipping for members


----------



## bomberboysk

bigrich0086 said:


> No longer need Windows 7. Just asking for the cash.
> 
> Will do 90 Plus shipping for members


Sorta redundant no? Since you need to be a member and have 100 posts in order to PM or post here


----------



## bigrich0086

bomberboysk said:


> Sorta redundant no? Since you need to be a member and have 100 posts in order to PM or post here



Yes and no as someone could look at the thread and contact that person form a diff thread(outside the 4sale section). Either way its a good deal and just need it gone.


----------



## bigrich0086

TO the top


----------



## bigrich0086

To the top again


----------



## Bodaggit23

Have you tried putting this on your local Craigslist?


----------



## bigrich0086

I have it on ebay,cl,hoobly,kijiji,here,oc.net,ocf. Everyone is wanting to get it for 50 and im not taking that low.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ To be honest I dont forsee you getting any more than $80-85 shipped for it. Just because the fact that people can get a 22" for not much more.


----------



## bigrich0086

Thats your opinion. sorry but with it being 140+ shipped new im not gonna ship it for 85 and lose about over half value for a 5 week old monitor.


----------



## bigrich0086

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824160045


----------



## bigrich0086

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250524767693&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## bigrich0086

Will do $115 Shipped UPS


----------



## G25r8cer

Not to ruin your party but Staples has it for $90


----------



## bigrich0086

Your point thats a sale price after saturday goes back to 129 and 115 shipped is still good price considering itll cost me 25 to shipp it when i buy materials and shipping label.


----------



## bigrich0086

will do 100 Shipped. Need it gone. Cant wait for ebay auction to end


----------



## bigrich0086

BUMP  Guy on ebay bought it but didnt pay for it so ill try here again.


----------



## bigrich0086

85 shipped lowest im going.


----------



## Jet

$85 shipped sounds more reasonable! bump for you.


----------



## bigrich0086

Bump


----------



## bigrich0086

To the Top


----------

